# panic: double fault when periodic daily runs



## giannidoe (May 20, 2011)

I'm running 8.2-STABLE amd64 with ZFS and every so often the box crashes at 03:10 (when daily periodic runs) with the following on the console:


```
fatal double fault
rip = 0xffffffff80482278
rsp = 0xffffff8232d05fd0
rbp = 0xffffff8232d06000
cpuid = 2; apic id = 02
panic: double fault
cpuid = 2
```

Any ideas what this could be? How can I go about finding the root cause?


----------



## wblock@ (May 20, 2011)

Hand-run the scripts in /etc/periodic/daily to find which one is causing the problem.  That might give a better idea what's causing the problem.


----------



## giannidoe (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, I tried that and I suspect it is this script:

/etc/periodic/security/100.chksetuid

It takes a long time to run, during which I get these errors.


```
(da3:mpt0:0:3:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 8 4 a1 20 0 0 5 0 
(da3:mpt0:0:3:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(da3:mpt0:0:3:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(da3:mpt0:0:3:0): SCSI sense: UNIT ATTENTION asc:29,0 (Power on, reset, or bus device reset occurred)
(da5:mpt0:0:5:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 8 4 a1 1f 0 0 5 0 
(da5:mpt0:0:5:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(da5:mpt0:0:5:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(da5:mpt0:0:5:0): SCSI sense: UNIT ATTENTION asc:29,0 (Power on, reset, or bus device reset occurred)
(da4:mpt0:0:4:0): READ(10). CDB: 28 0 8 5 19 9f 0 0 4 0 
(da4:mpt0:0:4:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(da4:mpt0:0:4:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(da4:mpt0:0:4:0): SCSI sense: UNIT ATTENTION asc:29,0 (Power on, reset, or bus device reset occurred)
```

I haven't replicated the panic yet but it only happens a few times a month.


----------



## gkontos (May 20, 2011)

Are those external USB drives?


----------



## giannidoe (May 20, 2011)

No, they are SATA disks attached to an LSI SAS controller.


----------



## gkontos (May 20, 2011)

giannidoe said:
			
		

> No, they are SATA disks attached to an LSI SAS controller.


I see. Well, it would be very strange if all of your drives were failing. My guess is that there is something wrong with the controller, hardware / software maybe. Sorry, I can't be of any more help!


----------



## giannidoe (May 23, 2011)

I've just come across this post which suggests that *smartd* is the likely culprit for the error messages and since disabling *smartd* I have not had any further errors in the logs. Hopefully this will also solve the panic; time will tell.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1593479


----------

